# I want to learn Jazz, but I came from the School of Rock! :P



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

So lesson 1... less of this :rockon2: more of this :bow:....

I have been recently wanting to expand my musical abilities to include some jazz and fusion/funk derivitives.
Learn with me, or post your own tips if you consider yourself to be a bit of a jazzer.
I hope to update this thread weekly with a new lesson.

First off lets learn some chords.

Great Practice Routine Using Chords - YouTube

The chord shapes are in the comments section, but for fun try to pick out the notes by ear and visually by looking at the chord.

Its good to get get a sound in your head so you know what you wanna play.
So put the guitar down, roll yer spliffs and kick back to some of the greats(on vinyl if possible).

Suggested listening (please chime in with ones i've missed):

Wes Montgomery
Jimmy Bruno (just downloaded a great vid by him, found pt 2 on utube but you kinda need to start from the beginning)
Les Paul
Djiango Rienhardt (sp.)
Joe Pass
Pat Methany
George Benson
Charlie christianson
John coltrane
Miles Davis

Wes Montgomery John Coltrane Thelonious Monk ~ Round Midnight - YouTube


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

ok so some of us are fast learners so let's call this lesson 1&1/2...

Found the intro to No nonsense Jazz guitar. This video is great, if you can find a torrent of it, get it!

Jimmy Bruno - No Nonsense Jazz Guitar lesson - YouTube

Absolutely love Jimmy's playing but his teaching style is equally as great!

Jimmy Bruno 6 Fingerings for Jazz Guitar - YouTube


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I love his explanation of how he lays the dorian mode, simple very simple good videos thanks for posting


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

No problem Fred, I was immediately drawn towards Jimmy's simple teaching style. Figured others would appreciate it as well..

After listening to some of the greats notice how each one plays a different style of jazz all their own.

Found a great lesson on wes montgomery for next week!

Check out this site Jimmy Bruno jazz guitar audio gallery - MP3

(On the first album Burnin) Track 1, eternal, blows me away everytime!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You left out Pat Martino, Kenny Burrell, and Lenny Breau to start with.

There is also this site - http://www.jazzguitar.be/


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just found this on youtube, looks good and it starts of with walking bass lines on guitar. Havn't watched the whole vid but figured I'd dig up this thread up and ad it in there. Unfortunately haven't made too much headway in the jazz dept. so maybe this will help get me practising more jazz.

[video=youtube;cewOhfOzlMc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cewOhfOzlMc[/video]


----------

